# ?? Timer for my Receiver ??



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

If say I wanted my Onkyo 604 to turn on at such N such a time is there any type of gizmo that will turn it on?
Kinda want it to act like an alarm clock.......
I'm not sure of anything that will do that. 
Now there probably is some automated gizmo that will do that but I'm not looking to sell my left leg to get it. But was wondering if there is a way to maybe turn it on and off at certain times with out manually doing it myself...?:huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The problem with Onkyo along with most receivers is that they do not Power on when power is restored after they are unplugged or on a timer device. They have a sleep timer that will turn it off after a set time but not back on.
Gone are the days of latching power buttons now they use soft touch buttons and they do not lock the power on.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I have a Pronto 1000 remote which could be programmed to send out codes at a particular time of day. That's the only way I could think of doing it.


----------

